# Roast Beef



## stallard (Jan 23, 2011)

I find lots of receipes for pot roast etc, but I want to cook a straight carvery type roast in the oven, which will be medium with a black crusty outside.  I would also like to surround it with potatoes and carrots.  I know that I have to season with salt and pepper, but other than that ....  Also, what temp and time ?   Thanks.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 23, 2011)

I think you will have trouble getting a crusty roast while cooking/braising the vegetables in the same roasting pan. I say this because you should use some liquid to cook the vegetables in and you can't achieve a crust if the roast is cooking in liquid. You could get a crust on the top, but as you well can imagine, the submerged meat will not brown or crust up at all. I would pull the roast out about half an hour before completion and put it on a cookie sheet and finish it in the oven on its own.  Most crusty roasts are roatsed with no water or anything. Just with a bit of seasoning and its own juices.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 23, 2011)

Rub the roast with some canola oil, season with salt and pepper. Place in the pan fat-side up and then roast low and slow  (225 / 250 degree oven) until you reach just under the desired done-ness /  internal temperature (like 10 degrees under).  Take out and let it rest covered with foil for about 20 minutes. While resting raise the oven temperature to 400 or 450 degrees. uncover the roast and put it back in the oven to brown and crisp up the skin.  

Drain off the drippings for gravy or Yorkshire puddings.


----------



## Domino127 (Nov 3, 2012)

I would like a "beefy" roast what will have a good flavor served with Sunday Lunch and still offer sandwichs or whatever the following week, Sundays are four of us and the rest of the week just me, my wife will only eat meat once per week. Ideally, I would like a leaner roast and good flavor. Any suggestion on cut of roast and size?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 3, 2012)

Domino, welcome to DC  I think a 3-4 pound bottom round roast would work perfectly for you.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 3, 2012)

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> Domino, welcome to DC  I think a 3-4 pound bottom round roast would work perfectly for you.



+1


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome to DC Domino, great to have you onboard!


----------

